# The Walking Dead



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Watching the series premier to The Walking Dead on AMC and they killed a ~70 GTO Judge in the first 15 minutes. I generally hate to see them wreck old muscle cars, but even more so when it's an extremely rare one like that or a Dodge Daytona or something.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hopefully, it was a clone!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It turned into a LeMans right after it hit the tire strips......


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Eric Animal said:


> It turned into a LeMans right after it hit the tire strips......


:agree

If you stop the video at 34 seconds you will see both of the exhaust pipes from the engine going into one muffler.


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I was watching it live on TV, I didn't get a chance to examine it that closely. Good to see that it's a fake though, or at least the one that was wrecked.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Its not a 70 model either.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

At least the zombies were real!:rofl:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I did see a lot of chrome on the front end as it was flipping, and single exhaust..


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> Its not a 70 model either.


The ~ means approximately. Indicating that I wasn't sure exactly what year it was. I just knew it was 68+ and that I was pissed a "Judge" had been killed.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

OrbitOrange said:


> Its not a 70 model either.


It's a 70-72 for sure. I don't know side marker stuff or gills.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jetstang said:


> It's a 70-72 for sure. I don't know side marker stuff or gills.


Its a '71. The '72's had a vent on the quarter panel behind the front wheels. With Hollywood, they go cheap as they can for budgets. I'd bet it was a Lemans with stripes on it and it was stripped and just looked good with a real cheap paint job.


----------



## Banzai88 (Dec 19, 2011)

Still a shame to wreck a '71 Pontiac. It's not like it added to the story having a classic GTO. Could just as easily been a '99 Mustang.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

People don't usually eat each other either.......:rofl:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

No Self respecting Zombie would be caught driving a Mustang...


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it is still the best TV show on TV for me right now, but I don't watch TV other then Cars shows and a few movies. Love the DVR. I can hit the garage and watch every thing when it gets dark on the week ends. 


What was in the tires to make the car flip from a spike strip?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep..."Breaking Bad", "Boardwalk Empire", "S.O.A" and "Walking Dead"....watch them when i get downtime on DVR. Walter trashed a perfectly good Challenger last year on Breaking bad.....then torched it....one less Nopower in the world....LOL

http://www.mediamarketjournal.com/2...eaking-bads-dodge-challenger-explosion-video/


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

The wife wouldn't watch it. That all changed a couple weeks before Christmas. She had me record the New Years Eve marathon. We just finished watching all the episodes last night. I didn't mind rewatching it. She sits on the couch next to me shacking her foot and diving under the cover the whole show.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

When I first seen this I ran out to mine and slept in it for a week.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

i don't blame you!...I hope you brought the shot gun, and locked the doors so the zombies couldn't eat you. :cheers


----------

